# Frog pond project



## mrskatix (Aug 22, 2015)

Hey everyone. After years of staring at my vacant spare lot I've decided to invest the time and build some kinda bad a** frog pond/hang out spot. (This decision has nothing to due with city ordinence ppl harassing me about my really tall weeds  ) Anyway I'm looking for ANY advice on outside frog care. I'm curious how big I should go. I've read not to do pumps (because they can kill healthy algea and also suck up eggs and tadpoles) I have also read not to go deeper than 24" but I've also read the deeper the better. I release my extra mantids yearly and want to attract things like dragonflys so if there is vegitation that would help or hurt those things please let me know. Anyway any advice would be helpfull. TIA


----------



## Rick (Aug 22, 2015)

"If you build it they will come" is probably a good way to put it. In my experience a minimum depth is more to ensure that it doesn't freeze to the bottom in winter (if that is a concern where you live). I think the same applies to dragonflies and other organisms that live in or around water. Keep in mind that dragonfly larvae are aquatic but some species are large enough to consume tadpoles.

I don't think any sort of pump is necessary as long as you do it correctly and there is not an overabundance of nutrients that would cause high algal growth. I think you should find a good water garden forum or website and start researching. If you decide to go ahead with it please update us on the progress, I love garden ponds and hope to have one someday.


----------



## mrskatix (Aug 22, 2015)

Thanks for the input Rick. I'll start taking pics and make a bit of a journal. Is this the best place or should I perhaps start a post in like other discussions?


----------



## Rick (Aug 23, 2015)

mrskatix said:


> Thanks for the input Rick. I'll start taking pics and make a bit of a journal. Is this the best place or should I perhaps start a post in like other discussions?


It's fine because your goal is to attract frogs to the pond. If the discussion gets off-topic I can move it.


----------



## Jon (Sep 13, 2015)

let the grass grow longer


----------



## Rick (Sep 14, 2015)

Sometimes you end up attracting amphibians when you didn't even try. I keep box turtles in an outdoor pen. I have dwarf salamanders that live under the water pans out there.


----------



## mrskatix (Sep 14, 2015)

Jon said:


> let the grass grow longer


LOL I dont think the city would be to happy about that.



Rick said:


> Sometimes you end up attracting amphibians when you didn't even try. I keep box turtles in an outdoor pen. I have dwarf salamanders that live under the water pans out there.


I hope to attract all kinds of everything friendly out there.

My plan has been kinda derailed by realizing/remembering I need to add an entire french drain system around the building to divert water from flooding the area. Yeah. now to dig and lay 150' of 4" drain.....And its raining yay!!!! I do need to do it thou before my empty pool (huge in ground hole at this point) starts to fill back up with water.


----------

